# WoW Einladen lassen



## Keleg (10. März 2012)

Hey, möchte sich jmd. von mir wieder zu WoW Einladen lassen?

Was habt ihr davon?
Zitat:


> Wenn dein Freund die Einladung annimmt und zu World of Warcraft zurückkehrt, erhält er oder sie sofort diese GRATISBELOHNUNGEN für EINEN Charakter:
> Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80
> KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm
> 7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit
> KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf deinen Realm und zu deiner Fraktion, damit ihr zusammen spielen könnt.




Was habe ich davon?
Spektralmount

Rolle der Auferstehung - Dienste - World of Warcraft


----------



## Heli-Homer (10. März 2012)

Auf welchem server spielst du?
Horde oder alli?

Hättest du interesse nen neuen char mit mir hochzuspielen?


----------



## Keleg (10. März 2012)

die Aldor, Allianz und/oder Horde


----------



## Heli-Homer (10. März 2012)

Die aldor... hmm jetzt nicht grade mein wunschrealm um nochmal zu starten


----------



## Keleg (10. März 2012)

Naja, ich spiel eh kaum noch... sollte eig. nur dafür sein damit ich dieses mount habe falls ich wieder anfange und der "Freund" hat ja sogar noch mehr davon!


----------



## Scroll (10. März 2012)

Muss dann derjenige der die einladung annimmt bloss einen char erstellen und ist dann sofort 80 oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Mfg


----------



## Heli-Homer (11. März 2012)

ja so ist es


----------



## Vaykir (18. März 2012)

Funktioniert übrigens auch, wenn man zwei WoW Account auf dem selben Battle.net Account hat.


----------



## Siffer81 (31. März 2012)

Ich Kann auch jemand einladen wenns gewünscht wird 

Spiele auf Frostwolf und auf Nozdormu, beide Horde.

Greetz


----------



## Laneya (5. April 2012)

Kann ebenfalls eine Einladung anbieten, entweder Frostwolf oder Teldrassil, jeweils Alli.  
Einfach PMen oder so


----------



## 1337scream (7. April 2012)

Kann auch einladen..realm Gilneas - allianz und horde


----------



## Eftilon (7. April 2012)

Gute sache, 


bin recht neu bei WoW und nach den ersten monat habe ich pause gemacht. nun hat mich ein kollege eingeladen und habe noch dazu unmengen an items geschenkt bekommen.

ausserdem sind meine ganzen leisten voll mir waffen, spells usw. 

Hab aber keine ahnugn was ich jetzt mit meinen ganzen leicht verdienten sachen anfangen soll 

eftilon


----------

